# Suture Bleeding AV Fistula



## hpierce (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not sure how to code this: "Suture Control of Bleeding from Arteriovenous Fistula"

This 64-year-old lady underwent dialysis this morning and on being taken off dialysis, which is performed through an AV fistula in her left upper arm, the dialysis center found they could not control the bleeding.  She was therefore transferred to the ER.  On arriving here, her blood pressure was 140/74, heart rate 84.  She was bleeding fairly impressively.  I therefore held pressure on the fistula above and below the bleeding spot to control bleeding.  I prepped the skin with Betadine, infiltrated with 1% lidocaine and closed the defect and the skin with a figure-of-eight 4-0 Prolene stitch.  When we relieved the pressure, there was no further bleeding, and there is still good flow in the fistula.  

Please Help!!
Heather, CPC


----------



## pjacks427 (Aug 10, 2012)

*suture bleeding AV fistula*

Heather,
What did you find out regarding this coding??  I have run across the same situation. Did you include it in the E&M Code or did you find another CPT code ?  

Pat


----------

